# Nemo Koi HMPK x Koi HMPK



## Lynxx (Jun 5, 2019)

I was going to take pics of the process but these two fell in love and made a nest, eggs and was done inside of 4 hours! They meant business! I'm so excited to see fry from these two!


----------

